# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Bersama ke-8 s/d kamis 16 feb 2017

## asnanto

*Pada kesempatan ini kembali temen2 hobbies akan melakukan lelang bersama yang ke-8 untuk ikan2 sebagai berikut :

*

*Ketentuan Lelang :
**
1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Kamis tanggal 16 february 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 10 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 20.50 - 21.00 ) ada yang bid maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 10 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 10 menit tsb ( jam 21.00 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.00 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 10 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 10 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke WA 082127028360

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya selasa tgl 21 february 2017. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 3 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing dan ongkos kirim.

8. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's


Berikut adalah data2 ikan yang dilelang :
1. Chagoi Ginrin Maruhiro / nisai size 41 cm / female ( serti ) 
2. Sanke Marudo / nisai size 48 cm / female (serti )
3. Sanke Marudo / nisai size 48 cm / female ( serti )
4. Ogon Marudo / nisai size 52 cm / male ( non serti ) 
5. Sushui Tamaura / sansai size 68 cm / female ( serti )
6. Showa Kindai Isa / nisai size 50 cm / male ( serti )
7. Kohaku Dainichi / tosai size 35 cm / sex unknown ( serti )
8. Showa Ogata / nisai size 42 cm / male ( serti )
9. Kohaku Matsue / nisai size 46 cm / sex unknown ( serti )
10. Sanke Beppu / tosai size 20 cm / sex unknown ( serti )
11. Sanke Beppu / tosai 15 cm / sex unknown ( serti ) 
12. Tancho Kohaku Sakai / tosai size 19 cm / sex unknown ( serti )
13. Kohaku Matsue / sansai size 66 cm / female ( serti )
14. Kohaku Uedera / sansai size 67 cm / female ( serti ) 
15. Kohaku Taniguchi / sansai size 57 cm / male ( non serti )
16. Karashi Doitsu Konishi / sansai size 67 cm / male ( non serti ) 
17. Sanke Taniguchi / sansai 60 cm / male ( non serti )

Adapun open bid dari ikan2 tersebut adalah sebagai berikut :
**1. Chagoi Ginrin Maruhiro Rp. 1.000.000
2. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.000.000
3. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.000.000
4. Ogon Marudo Rp. 2.000.000 
5. Sushui Tamaura Rp. 5.000.000
6. Showa Kindai Isa Rp. 4.000.000
7. Kohaku Dainichi Rp. 4.000.000
8. Showa Ogata Rp. 4.000.000
9. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 3.500.000
10. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.200.000
11. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.200.000
12. Tancho Kohaku Sakai Rp. 3.000.000
13. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 5.000.000
14. Kohaku Uedera Rp. 5.000.000 
15. Kohaku Taniguchi Rp. 2.000.000
16. Karashi Doitsu Konishi Rp. 3.000.000 
17. Sanke Taniguchi Rp. 2.000.000

Link video dan foto serti akan segera menyusul......silakan di bid ikannya om, terima kasih.*

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## albright

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

no 15.....2,1jt

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HanselHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

numpang bid no 12. 3.1

----------


## Fadjrin666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arjei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

*Rekap sementara :
*
*1. Chagoi Ginrin Maruhiro Rp. 1.000.000 oleh Fadjrin666
2. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.000.000
3. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.000.000
4. Ogon Marudo Rp. 2.000.000 
5. Sushui Tamaura Rp. 5.300.000 oleh Ishvara
6. Showa Kindai Isa Rp. 4.000.000 oleh albright
7. Kohaku Dainichi Rp. 4.000.000
8. Showa Ogata Rp. 4.000.000 oleh albright
9. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 3.600.000 oleh Ishvara
10. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.200.000
11. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.200.000
12. Tancho Kohaku Sakai Rp. 3.100.000 oleh Jul2
13. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 5.600.000 oleh Ishvara
14. Kohaku Uedera Rp. 5.000.000 
15. Kohaku Taniguchi Rp. 2.200.000 oleh Ishvara
16. Karashi Doitsu Konishi Rp. 3.200.000 oleh Rendy Sandang
17. Sanke Taniguchi Rp. 2.000.000 oleh Ishvara*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

12 - 3.2jt

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tasikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

16. 3.600.000

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

no 14....5,2jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HanselHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

No5 5.400.000

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Amank

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Amank

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

No.13 8.000.000,-

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

No.14.... 6.1jt

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

No13 8.5jt om

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

no.9. 4,6 jt

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

09. 5.100

 ::

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

no.9. 5,3 jt

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

15... 3,6jt

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

No 15:3.7 No 5:6.2

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

No. 16.   4.2 jta

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cinyud

No. 9 = 6.000

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

sisa waktu 2 menit lagi

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

5. Ditambah 100 om

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arjei

No 13. 9.6jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arjei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> No13 9.7jt om



*Rekap sementara :**

1. Chagoi Ginrin Maruhiro Rp. 1.700.000 oleh f4is4al**
2. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.300.000** oleh uyan
3. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.900.000** oleh chemical05
4. Ogon Marudo Rp. 2.100.000* *oleh jovie
5. Sushui Tamaura Rp. 6.900.000 oleh ishvara**
6. Showa Kindai Isa Rp. 4.000.000 oleh albright**
7. Kohaku Dainichi Rp. 4.000.000** oleh Permaisuri Koi
8. Showa Ogata Rp. 4.100.000 oleh f4is4l**
9. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 6.100.000 oleh chemical05**
10. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.300.000** oleh ishvara
11. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.300.000** oleh ishvara
12. Tancho Kohaku Sakai Rp. 4.500.000 oleh absolion**
13. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 9.700.000 oleh hendrago**
14. Kohaku Uedera Rp. 6.800.000* *oleh RL-koi
15. Kohaku Taniguchi Rp. 3.700.000 oleh ishvara**
16. Karashi Doitsu Konishi Rp. 4.300.000 oleh ishvara**
17. Sanke Taniguchi Rp. 2.800.000 oleh ishvara

Lelang perpanjang sampai 22.53....*

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arjei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> No 13. 10.1jt





> 5. Ditambah 100 om



*Rekap sementara :**

1. Chagoi Ginrin Maruhiro Rp. 1.700.000 oleh f4is4al**
2. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.300.000** oleh uyan
3. Sanke Marudo Rp. 2.900.000** oleh chemical05
4. Ogon Marudo Rp. 2.100.000* *oleh jovie
5. Sushui Tamaura Rp. 7.200.000 oleh rendy sandang**
6. Showa Kindai Isa Rp. 4.000.000 oleh albright**
7. Kohaku Dainichi Rp. 4.000.000** oleh Permaisuri Koi
8. Showa Ogata Rp. 4.100.000 oleh f4is4l**
9. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 6.200.000 oleh aaron oei**
10. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.300.000** oleh ishvara
11. Sanke Beppu Rp. 1.300.000** oleh ishvara
12. Tancho Kohaku Sakai Rp. 4.500.000 oleh absolion**
13. Kohaku Matsue Rp. 10.100.000 oleh arjei**
14. Kohaku Uedera Rp. 6.800.000* *oleh RL-koi
15. Kohaku Taniguchi Rp. 3.700.000 oleh ishvara**
16. Karashi Doitsu Konishi Rp. 4.300.000 oleh ishvara**
17. Sanke Taniguchi Rp. 2.800.000 oleh ishvara

Lelang diperpanjang sampai 23.05....*

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cinyud

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

5 7.500.000

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrago

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cinyud

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Sudden death jam brp terakhir Om?

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Less 1 minute ...

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Selamat bagi para pemenang lelang pada malam ini.......dan terima kasih bagi para teman2 yg telah ikut berpartisipasi


Mantap Om Asnanto...

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Untuk pemenang* ikan no.7.....Permaisuri Koi* dan pemenang *ikan no.13.....cinyud,* ditunggung konfirmasi atas pengiriman ikannya.
Terima kasih.....

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

